# What to do with pork fat?



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, all. I bought a 7-lb. pork shoulder and cut it into three pieces, to use one tomorrow and freeze the other two. The part I'm using tomorrow had a long piece of what looks like a double layer of fat, then a thin layer of meat, then one more layer of fat.

I hate to throw it away, since, you know, pork fat rules!  So, any ideas for what to do with it? DH says slice it into 1-2-inch cubes, freeze and toss into ... I don't know, whatever we want to flavor with it. What do you all think? Thanks.


----------



## Mama (Aug 9, 2008)

Make Cracklins'!  add some to your cornbread for cracklin' cornbread!  Yum!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2008)

The part you are using tomorrow.....how do you plan on preparing it??


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The part you are using tomorrow.....how do you plan on preparing it??



I'm making posole (amazingly enough, this is the best-sounding recipe I've found, and I have a cookbook by Rick Bayless that *doesn't* have a recipe for posole!).

There's a portion with the bone in that I plan to use for NC-style pork BBQ.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2008)

My thinking was maybe to incorporate it in tomorrow's plan...That doesn't seem to be a good fit....Hmmmm BBQ later huh?...Now there is an idea...just cook it along with the part you plan to BBQ...Gotta be some good tender meat there...Then the fat could render over all of it.....


----------



## miniman (Aug 9, 2008)

Personally, I would render the fat and store it in that way for roast potatoes and other fat uses. You also get some good crackling from the remains if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 9, 2008)

Humm ... a layer of fat, a thin layer of lean, and another layer of fat - sounds like salt pork without the salt!

I'm inclined to agree with your DH, GG - I would slice it about 1/2-inch wide and 2-3 inches long - and freeze. Then, just use it like you would a piece of salt pork ... in a pot of greens or beans or black eyed peas or any other place you would want to add a little piggy flavor.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm with mama. make cracklin's.

i don't know anyone who doesn't like fried pork fat.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 9, 2008)

Today in the grocery store we looked in amazement at a quart
of Pork Crackling Fat. As in the grease from cooking it.

Bet THAT would be some flavorful, if not healthy, stuff!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone has great ideas, but I think I'd opt for miniman's suggestion. Render it in a slow oven. Pour the grease through a fine sieve or cheesecloth. You have your own home-rendered lard. Good stuff.


----------



## chefmiker (Aug 17, 2008)

Save the fat. Use it in making some homemade sausage.  Most sausage recipes that call for pork butt can benefit for a little extra fat when you are griding the meat.  Or if you have leaner pork meat (loin), when making suasage, the extra fat will compensate for that cuts leaner nature.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 17, 2008)

My favorite use for leftover pork fat is definitely in a pate, terrine, or sausage.

Forcemeats are Fun!


----------

